

Ask HN: How to do I keep my IP while working for a large company? - xs

I work for a fortune 500 company and I'm in the process of making a startup company. The startup product is in no way related to the work I do for my employer.
I'm concerned that one day the company I work for will notice my startup and will claim it's their intellectual property. 
How can I be safe around this issue? Where can I educate myself further?
======
NonEUCitizen
1\. When you join, they'll make you sign an IP assignment form. This typically
includes a section where you IP that you already owned before joining -- these
will be excluded from assignment. Fill this section in extensively.

2\. Make sure you work on your own stuff in your own time and with your own
equipment.

3\. Live in California -- the laws are much more on the employee's side on
these issues.

~~~
solost
Number 2 above is the most critical. No matter how tempting it maybe, you must
keep a clear seperation between company business and your side projects,
always. If you are really concerned then I would go as far as not even
mentioning it at the office, over lunch during the work day, or to any
colleague you might want to work with in future until such a time as you are
ready to sever your ties with your 9 to 5 career.

~~~
xs
See it makes perfect sense to me if I spend large amounts of my own money and
time to do something on my own equipment and time that I should be given the
right to my own inventions and ideas.

